# Gas or Electric heating



## redjumpa (Sep 5, 2008)

I have my 544 on EHU in my drive. I want to keep a constant temperature to avoid damp etc.

Question to the more technically minded :? :? 
Is it better (cheaper) to use the Truma gas heater or a 500w Oil Filled Rad?

Any advice appreciated.


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

Use the oil filled electric rad, No condensation, burning gas will always create moisture. IMHO.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

cater_racer said:


> Use the oil filled electric rad, No condensation, burning gas will always create moisture. IMHO.


agreed and you may be short of gas when you want to go away if you have used it through the winter.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Electricity is the best option, but be warned: it won't be cheap. Last winter I kept a 500W heater in the van set at one notch above frost protection and we had the biggest electricity bill ever. Over £300 for a quarter.

This year I am only switching it on when the temperature is at or near freezing - like this week.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

cater_racer said:


> ....................... No condensation, burning gas will always create moisture. IMHO.


I thought that the products of burning gas in the Truma type gas caravan/motorhome heater were exhausted to the outside and so doesn't give added moisture to the inside.

I know that running the gas burners on the hob does.


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

Don't heat.......dehumidify !


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

You thought right, Gillian.

I monitor the energy consumption of an oil-filled radiator on frostat with a Maplin Power Meter. No large bills then.

Dave


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I emphatically agree with AberdeenAngus.
Running a £80 dehumidifyer will only draw 230 watts and can be put on a night time timer for 8 hours.
You not only extract any moisure that might have been absorbed by bedding and clothes but the unit does emit a small amount of heat as well.

Ray.


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

I hope I'm not about to show my naivety here, but why can't you just leave the Truma on 500w when plugged into mains?

I ask this because it's exactly what I've done over the past week - please don't tell me I've knackered either my heater or something else by doing it  .

It's just been ticking over on 500w at number 3, not kicking loads of heat but no frost on windscreen, although there is on the roof.


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

raynipper said:


> I emphatically agree with AberdeenAngus.
> Running a £80 dehumidifyer will only draw 230 watts and can be put on a night time timer for 8 hours.
> You not only extract any moisure that might have been absorbed by bedding and clothes but the unit does emit a small amount of heat as well.
> 
> Ray.


Hi

Running a dehumidifer for a long period of time can cause too low a R/H level if the appliance doesn't have a R/H setting, which can also be damaging. Ideal R/H is between 45 to 55%

I guess that as most M/Hs have vents this situation should not occur. Just thought i would make you aware of this

Doug


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

I just ask WHY ?
We have never had a damp problem associated with cold temperatures. When we return from a trip I drain the tank, loo flush and the heater with pump turned OFF and taps turned ON. Takes a few minutes only.
The van is always left fully stocked otherwise, ready for the "off".
The Fuel Cell turns itself ON automatically to stop itself from freezing although the Methanol consumption is so small I have not seen it drop in the 5L container. But we have heard it start up and run for a few minutes at night when camped in the winter.

During periods of prolonged layup we do hang a couple of bags of Silica gell up in the van. Have a natter with your nice local BT linesman!! It amazing how many of these get hung up in those roadside cabinets.

C.


----------

